# الى مهندسين التكييف الجدعان



## 8888 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بالنسبة الى الوحدة الخارجية للتكييف الاسبليت احيانا مش بلاقى كونتاكتور
السؤال هو لماذا يوجد اجهزة من غير كونتاكتور ؟؟ وما هى طريقة توصيل الكونتاكتور ؟؟​


----------



## البصراوي2 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي الفاضل بالنسبه لوجه نستفيد الكونكتر من عدم وجوده يعتمد على مواصفات السبلت للشركة المصنعه وحجم السبلت ونوع الضاغط والشركه تضع الكونكتر للاجهزه التي اكثرمن 2طن والضاغط ليس روتري اما بالنسبه للربطه هو ان تعرف عمله فيكون ربطه واضح لديك هو جهاز كهربائي يعمل بلاينين واحد يتاخذى مباشره والثاني من ياتي الامر من الكارت ومنه نستفيد بمرور التيار عبره


----------



## 8888 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مش فاهم


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (28 سبتمبر 2010)

أخى الفاضل / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الكونتاكتور ببساطة هو عبارة عن مفتاح تشغيل له أطراف دخول التغذية وله أطراف خروج التغذية وله ملف ( coil ) هذا الملف فيه من يعمل 24v أو 220v عند تغذية الملف يعمل الكونتاكتور على توصيل أطراف الدخول مع أطراف الخروج . أطراف الدخول يتم توصيل كابل التغذية n&l الرئيسى به وللوحدة الداخلية من نفس النقاط وأطراف الخروج تغذى كل من الضاغط ومروحة المكثف معاً . ويتم تغذية ملف الكونتاكتور طرف من n والثانى من خرج ريلاى تشغيل الضاغط بالكارتة الرئيسية . ويفضل تركيب كونتاكتور بجميع وحدات التكييف الشباك والإسبليت حفاظاً على ريلاى تشغيل الضاغط بالكارتة أرجو أن تكون المعلومة وصلت وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق & *


----------



## 8888 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بصراحة حضرتك يا بشمهندس سليمان سعد الدين الهندسة كلها
بس ياريت حضرتك لو عندك اى دوائر سواء للتكييف الشباك او الاسبليت ترفقها لنا حتى يستفيد منها الجميع لانى محتاجها جدا​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إليك يا عزيزى ما طلبت فى المرفقات ولجميع الزملاء بالمنتدى الجميل . أرجو الدعاء &


----------



## ismaeilkli (28 سبتمبر 2010)

الك وحدك الاستيطاعه العالية مثل 2طن وما فوق حتشوف كونتاكتور اما اقل فلا سبسب امبير الي من دون يكون موصول عن طريق ريله موجد في البورد ودي استيطاعه العالية يكون الريلة يغذي الكونتاكتوروبالت


centraleFrigo.swf
KUMAND~1(1).PPS
مجلدvestel.rar 
الي يغذي الضاغط هي شرح اعتبره كتاب كامل لكل المكيف


----------



## tremoneno (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة للكنتاكتور : في بعض الشركات بتركبه لحماية ريلاي الكارتة من اللدع نتيجة الأمبير العالي والكنتكتور بيكون له 6 اطراف : طرفين من الريلاي ( الكنتاكت) وطرفين فاز ونيوترال وطرفين تغذية الكباس
وغالبا الشركات المحترمه بتحطة ( اليونيون إير لا تضع الكنتكتور)
-


----------



## 8888 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

المشكلة يا بشمهندس سليمان انى مش عارف اوصل كونتاكتور مع الكارتة بالنسبة للتكييف الشباك ارجو شرح بالتفصيل طريقة توصيل الكونتاكتور بالكارتة بالنسبة للتكييف الشباك​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (29 سبتمبر 2010)

أخى الكريم / السلام عليكم
هذه الدائرة لتكييف شباك يعمل بدون كونتاكتور . ولتركيب كونتاكتور يتم عمل الآتى :-
1- توصيل ملف الكونتاكتور ( 220v ) طرف من n والطرف الثانى من مخرج ريلاى تشغيل الضاغط بالكارتة
2- توصيل الكابل الرئيسى بطرفى دخول الكونتاكتور
3- توصيل مخرج الكونتاكتور بطرفى تشغيل الضاغط 
تقبل تحياتى &


----------



## bahaa pop (8 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## bahaa pop (8 نوفمبر 2010)

gooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## مستريورك (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Noor Muhsen (6 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
سؤالي : اذا كانت الفولتية المجهزة(220v ) اقل من فولتية الضاغط (240v ),هل يعمل السبلت بصورة صحيحة؟


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (6 مارس 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ noor muhsen سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
يعمل الضاغط على الفولت المسجل علية + أو - 10% بطريقة آمنة ويكون معرضاً للتلف إذا زاد أوقل عن 10% وتقبل تحياتى .


----------



## عبدالله (امير) (14 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## ace1970 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

أسعد الله أوقاتكم بكل خير...اذا كان الكونتاكتور coil 24 vac والكارتة الداخلية من النوع الصيني input :220v و output :12v ماهي طريقة التوصيل بينهما ؟


----------



## رزق نصر (5 سبتمبر 2011)

L N دخلهم على الكارتة والكونتاكتور وخروج الكونتكتور على C , R للكباس وخد خروج الكارتة comp لتلقيط ملف الكونتاكتور والطرف الثانى للملف من L ,N


----------

